# First time Ciabatta



## pushok2018 (Mar 10, 2022)

I wanted to try making Ciabatta long time ago.... Finally decided to get this done. I was checking whole bunch of different recipes but stopped on one from Arthur King.
Not too many pictures but there are some:
This is a final rise before putting in the oven:






In the oven at 475F and a waters pan on a lower deck...:






out of oven after 30n min. in:






.... and sliced:





I am sorry I don't have picks of  beef tongue, homemade sundried tomatoes, provolone, mayo and onion  sandwich I made for my wife and myself - I was way to hungry at that moment...
Thank you!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 10, 2022)

Nice! Gotta be proud making your own! I grew up on beef tongue sandwich with homemade bread at my Grandmas. Good memory!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 10, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Nice! Gotta be proud making your own! I grew up on beef tongue sandwich with homemade bread at my Grandmas. Good memory!


Agreed! Thank you for the like!


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 10, 2022)

Great looking ciabattas! Well done!


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 10, 2022)

How weird. Spell check changed ciabattas to cabanas. Fixed.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 10, 2022)

Looks Wonderful to me! Wasn't a baker at all till I found this place. But it's ok if ya want to make another sammie and take pics...sounds like a tasty one!

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 10, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Great looking ciabattas! Well done!


It' tastes great as well!  Thank you for the like!


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks Wonderful to me! Wasn't a baker at all till I found this place. But it's ok if ya want to make another sammie and take pics...sounds like a tasty one!


Ha! The same here: I started with baking in 2020, during lockdown after I read someone's post on this forum about baking bread... A lot of fun! I appreciate  your like!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 10, 2022)

Good looking loaves Push, nice work! RAY


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 11, 2022)

How good is that for sure....nice job.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2022)

Man, that is some good looking bread!
Haven’t had tongue since I was a kid, and it sure sounds good right now!
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 11, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> ood looking loaves Push, nice work! RAY


Thank you, Ray! I appreciate your like!


BGKYSmoker said:


> How good is that for sure....nice job.


Thank you, Sir!


SmokinAl said:


> Man, that is some good looking bread!
> Haven’t had tongue since I was a kid, and it sure sounds good right now!


Thank you, Al! I love tongue vey much but this was first time I tried it on sandwich... Yummy!


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Wasn't a baker at all till I found this place.


Yep. Same here. Bearcarver's Amish rolls turned me into a baker.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 11, 2022)

That looks really good! I'm not sure what exactly Ciabatta is but now I want to make some.
Yeah, if you told me a few years ago I'd be making bread just for fun I'd have laughed in your face, but I just took two sourdough loaves out of the oven....
I'll check out that site for the recipe!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 11, 2022)

Nice looking bread, I like making bread when I can find the time.

Nothing like warm fresh bread, well done

David


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 11, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> That looks really good! I'm not sure what exactly Ciabatta is but now I want to make some.
> Yeah, if you told me a few years ago I'd be making bread just for fun I'd have laughed in your face, but I just took two sourdough loaves out of the oven....
> I'll check out that site for the recipe!


Thank you, smokey! Absolutely you got to try Ciabatta bread. Personally, I can allow to myself to eat a small, tiny piece of bread a day but since I made Ciabatta yesterday I just cannot stop eating it with just something on it... I like it a lot.   A lot of recipes out there  - you just need to choose and try one.... Next time I  make Ciabatta I'll try another recipe.... Thank you for the like!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 11, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice looking bread, I like making bread when I can find the time.
> 
> Nothing like warm fresh bread, well done


Thank you David! absolutely agree with you. I appreciate y our like!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 11, 2022)

Great looking loaves!  Yum


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2022)

That looks great ! Nice work on that bud .


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 11, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Great looking loaves! Yum


Thank you and I appreciate your like!


chopsaw said:


> That looks great ! Nice work on that bud


Thank you, chop!


----------

